
Ask HN: What's the best writing you've ever seen online? - visakanv
If you had to point to one thing as &quot;Something Everyone Else Should Read&quot;, what would it be, and why?
======
gamegoblin
None of these are to be taken super seriously, but they are nonetheless very
brain tickling.

Three Worlds Collide

[http://robinhanson.typepad.com/files/three-worlds-
collide.pd...](http://robinhanson.typepad.com/files/three-worlds-collide.pdf)

The Metamorphosis of Prime Intellect

[http://localroger.com/prime-
intellect/mopiall.html](http://localroger.com/prime-intellect/mopiall.html)

The Last Question

[http://www.multivax.com/last_question.html](http://www.multivax.com/last_question.html)

The Last Answer

[http://www.thrivenotes.com/the-last-answer/](http://www.thrivenotes.com/the-
last-answer/)

Let's Help Germinate This Seed

[http://www.thrivenotes.com/lets-help-germinate-this-
seed/](http://www.thrivenotes.com/lets-help-germinate-this-seed/)

The Egg

[http://www.galactanet.com/oneoff/theegg_mod.html](http://www.galactanet.com/oneoff/theegg_mod.html)

~~~
ASpring
It seems your link for The Last Question is dead, which is a shame because
it's surely my favorite out of the ones you listed.

An alternate mirror can be had here: [http://www.thrivenotes.com/the-last-
question/](http://www.thrivenotes.com/the-last-question/)

~~~
gamegoblin
Good call. I just yanked this comment from an old reddit comment I made on a
similar post.

------
suprjami
The first thing which came to mind is Spiderweb Software's role playing video
games. I've been playing them since the 90s. On the surface they're just
another turn-based isometric CRPG, but once you start playing, you're drawn
into an excellently written tale of intrigue and conflict and fictional
politics which is never boring. For me, the writing is just as good as a book
which cannot be put down.

------
visakanv
I'll start. My personal submission is The Information: How the internet gets
inside us, by Adam Gopnik, for The New Yorker.

When I read this piece I got overwhelmed with jealousy at the this guy's
ability to navigate ideas. It encapsulates all the perennial arguments for and
against technology, with most if not all of its nuance, and I finished it
feeling "full" and more clear-headed, which is something I rarely encounter
when reading online.

[http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/atlarge/2011/02/14/110...](http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/atlarge/2011/02/14/110214crat_atlarge_gopnik)

------
mercurialshark
George Orwell, "Politics and the English Language," 1946

While it's nothing new, it offers context into writing well that is as
sophisticated and thought provoking as i've ever seen. English/American prose
have changed dramatically in the last century and it's important to understand
why.

[https://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/orwell46.htm](https://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/orwell46.htm)

~~~
visakanv
Oh wow, this was precisely the sort of thing I'm looking for. Thank you so
much!

------
0xdeadc0de
[http://www.ebonmusings.org/atheism/ghost.html](http://www.ebonmusings.org/atheism/ghost.html)

------
dmamills
__why's guide to ruby. It's like if Vonnegut was a programmer.

